

If you're wondering why your "D" cell batteries don't last long... - nickb
http://www.newstarget.com/PhotoTour_Energizer_Batteries_1.html

======
cstejerean
I was pretty disappointed with both the content of the article and the fact
that it was just a plug for Powerex. If the idea is that battery companies
purposefully create lower grade rechargeable batteries in order to maintain
sales of alkaline batteries one would need to do more to prove it rather than
simply showing one particular D battery.

In case the author doesn't get it, a bigger battery doesn't necessarily mean
more capacity. One of the reasons to use plastic filling in the D battery is
to make it fit inside of devices that require a battery of that size. And the
reason they're a lot more expensive is that D size batteries are not nearly as
used as AA and since they are being produced and sold in smaller quantities
the company needs a higher profit margin.

~~~
lyime
there is no logic in what you are saying. It is quite simple. People buy D
batteries because they are bigger. Electronics that use D batteries is because
they have higher capacity and run longer. The reason they are expensive is
because you get more, bigger and longer lasting battery. Not just because they
are not nearly popular as AA.

The author might be throwing a plug for Powerex, but he has a good point. Even
if he owns Powerex, its unethical for Energizer to put a smaller battery
inside a big one and sell it at a higher cost. Energizer could sell the batter
for cheaper if they just want to put a lower capacity battery inside a D sell.

------
natrius
This should really be titled, "How to pull off an effective viral marketing
campaign." From the third page of the article:

"Want to buy an honest "D" battery? Check out Powerex. These are the best
rechargeable batteries I could find. Click here to learn more. I liked them so
much that I bought several hundred of them and decided to offer them through
my company, BetterLifeGoods.com."

------
lupin_sansei
> Using them to power your electronics helps conserve valuable metals used in
> making batteries

Rant time: Except there's no shortage of metals used in batteries. And if
there was a shortage the scarcity would cause the price to increase which
would cause a search for more of the metal and/or substitutes. Hence the
reason we've run out of no resources to date. Ironically using a resource
actually makes more of it available. Think how much gasoline was available
before anyone had a use for it.

------
dbrush
I have an opinion about this conspiracy. Click next to read it.

------
daniel-cussen
He may just be astroturfing for Powerex. But the visual of the D battery
cracked open is still pretty ridiculous. Besides, I think it could feasibly
make sense for Energizer to pull this trick. First off, you don't know how
good a battery is until you buy it; some consumers may never find out for sure
if they were ripped off. So it's an experience/credence good. As such people
may depend on the brand and price to find out if it's a smart buy.

Some products have planned obsolescence. They can be more disposable than
advertised. But if the consumer is loyal to the brand, he may keep buying the
product.

~~~
rms
I know it's common to recase rechargable C batteries as D batteries but I
haven't seen it done with an AA. The lesson here is buy your batteries from a
cheap online store and not from anywhere retail.

